# Ubuntu 10.10 Total Freeze



## jackgow (Nov 21, 2010)

hey guys,
I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu 10.10 system. After installing the OS it worked fine. But after one or two restarts it totally freezes i mean NO Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc , NO Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+Del works for me. I have the same problem with Ubuntu 10.04 , 9.10 also. ( *Only Ubuntu version 9.04 Works fine* for me ). But i want to make use the latest one. Please help me to do this guys.

Here is my system config:
*
Mercury PI945GCM
Intel Dual Core
2 GB RAM
1 TB HDD*

Is there anything wrong with my configuration??

my partition is like this,

*58 GB for / (root)
20 GB for /home
20 GB swap*

The Other partitions are NTFS for my *Windows 7 Ultimate*. ( i mean i have dual boot Ubuntu & Windows 7 ).

After Ubuntu fails some time it crush the GRUB loader, so that i can't boot windows either. Any buddy tell me why this happen to me?

I've try to install *Linux Mint 10* also but it freezes while installing..!!

Now I loaded the *openSUSE 11.4 milestone 3.* It works fine for now but i can't connect to internet , it asks for *"linux-atm-lib" *. i don't know how to do that ..

Still i want to use the Ubuntu 10.10 Please *help me to find my problem*..!!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

After Ubuntu fails to boot and freezes, does it load ok the next reboot?

The main difference between 9.04 and 10.10 is the kernel. In addition there are changes
to the Xwindow system and all of the packages.

This may have something to do with the graphics card, but can you load successfully after the system freezes?


----------



## jackgow (Nov 21, 2010)

hal8000 said:


> After Ubuntu fails to boot and freezes, does it load ok the next reboot?
> 
> The main difference between 9.04 and 10.10 is the kernel. In addition there are changes
> to the Xwindow system and all of the packages.
> ...


Thanks for your reply!

Yah, After the freeze i'm not able to do nothing with the keyboard i use power/restart button. From next restart, ubuntu boots and freeze at the same point ( i mean after login some time may be 60-80 seconds. ) Last time it totally crushes the GRUB . nothing boots i mean NO BOOT MENU. then i use HIRAN BOOT CD to boot into WINDOWS.
& I don't use any graphics card. i use my onboard graphics.( Mercury PI945GCM).


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Try a couple more things. Next lockup power down completely, then unplug from electric supply wait 30 secs, try rebooting.
Can you load the Gnome desktop?

If not try the follwoing using magic sysrq keys.
(This will only work if Ubuntu kernel has been compiled with CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ set in kernel options) not tried on my Ubuntu but here is combination for you.

alt + SysRq + m

(This will display current memory information to console)

alt + SysRq + d

(displays all currently held locks)

alt + SysRq + c

wigich will reboot and display a crash dump.
As Ubuntu 9.04 works you are looking at a problem with either kernel config or perhaps different display driver in X window system


----------

